# Charging Issue



## Reoryn (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I had the Irritating Critical Battery problem.  Did the 30 seconds switch reset, plugged back in, and left for a few hours.  Then restarted again, got the boot up screen which got about 25% through before going back to the Critical battery screen again.  Left it another 5 minutes and it booted it's self up - Horray!

Now the problem itself   When I now Plug the Kindle in to charge it, If it's in Sleep mode or Off, the orange light comes on for about 30 seconds and then goes off again.  If I have it on and plug it in, The orange light stays on, but the Little battery icon in the top right of the screen shows the lightning bolt for charging for about 20 seconds and then changes to an Exclemation mark :S  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Call Kindle CS. . . . . .sounds like the charger is not working properly; the problem could be in the cord or in the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read somewhere off-forum that copying your documents folder to your PC to back it up, then doing a factory reset, then copying your documents back solved some of the battery not being read right...but I can't remember where I read it to go look and get the exact information, so I hesitate to recommend it....

Betsy


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Factory reset does seem to wipe out your web bookmarks, if you use them. I don't know where that file is to back it up, but it's not in the documents folder (I learned the hard way...)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards.  Sorry you're having a problem.  Hope it works out.  Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Reoryn said:


> When I now Plug the Kindle in to charge it...


Are you plugging it in to the AC charger or a USB port? If USB, is it a front or rear port? If front, try the rear.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Are you plugging it in to the AC charger or a USB port? If USB, is it a front or rear port? If front, try the rear.


This is a good point. Definitely use the wall adapter and charge it in an outlet.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Are you plugging it in to the AC charger or a USB port? If USB, is it a front or rear port? If front, try the rear.


If your computer is not recognizing the Kindle because of its low power state, it may be turning off the power to the USB port. I work at a Navy hospital, and after the flap surrounding someone bringing in a virus on a thumbdrive, the GPO for DoD domains was changed to prevent Windows from recognizing USB removable storage media. When I tried plugging in my Kindle's cable to charge it, I could see the orange charging light flash on and off as the computer detected the device, powered up the USB port, identified it as a storage device, and shut down the USB port... over and over again. I figured that it wasn't going to charge my Kindle at any sort of decent rate and waited until I got home to charge it.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I had this problem with my son's kindle- I did a reset, plugged it back in, and all was well. I really thought the input was  bad, but once I did the reset by holding the on/off/sleep button for like a count of 20-30 and it reset, it charged fine and has never done it again. Hope this works for you!


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

It sounds like the charging cord or usb wall adapter has gone bad.  
Are you using the ORIGINAL that Amazon sent with Kindle?

If yes, then whichever way you are charging it, try the other.  If using wall, then try the computer and vice versa JUST to get a read on the problem.  See if its the Kindle maybe, the cord or the adapter.

a little example of my issue.  Yesterday I tried using a usb adapter for a vehicle that I used for my zune, and It did the same thing you stated.  After about 15 seconds the lightning bolt changed back to exclamation point.  Only the yellow light on mine did stay on.  BUT I could tell that the light was faint and therefore probably not getting enough "juice".  SO I bought a stronger USB adapter for the vehicle and it worked fine.


----------

